

Prototyping web application using Excel: TutorSpree clone - machupai
http://crunchyideas.blogspot.com/2011/06/prototyping-using-excel-alternative-to.html
There are many tools currently available in the market for prototyping. But among the one i have used, I feel excel is definitely good. With some Macro (VBA) programming, you could actually make working prototype in super fast timeframes.
======
huckfinnaafb
> _I think using excel for prototyping is cool. If you guys know any other
> method, please share._

HTML and CSS are so easy to use that I prototype by actually building it, and
then flesh it out as new things need to be introduced or, for example, I don't
like the way the navigation works, I rewrite that small part.

I cannot imagine wrangling with Excel for anything other than tabular data.

~~~
machupai
Yes. I love coding in html using my notepad++. But for quic visual feel excel
rocks. If you really see html is more tabular than anything. Web layouts are
tabular and for using excel we don't need to know any css or js or for that
matter html too

------
machupai
Excel is such a versatile tool that you could use it for daily needs such as
creating lists and note taking. Or u could use it for web prototyping,
creating images, buttons, or logos. And if you know vba, you can create
complete working prototypes with data stored in the sheets. Do you guys know
any other such tool

